# Ikon Pass Reservations Required



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

tough ninnies, buy a day planner


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

You're absolutely not being too concerned but you also can't really expect anything else. It's going to be the norm at most resorts this year. Also I was under the impression most Ikon resorts did not require reservations yet? Did they finally announce a change?

But here's the truth, this season is going to be rough. There will be days you want to ride but likely wont be able to. Without resorts announcing how much they need to limit capacity there's no way to really know how hard getting reservations will be. However last season daily visitors to resorts were roughly 70% season pass holders on average. That means if you don't have a season pass you're HIGHLY unlikely to be able to ride, and if they need to cut traffic down by more than 25% per day then you will absolutely have to fight people to even be able to make a reservation.


----------



## Stevenathas (Feb 7, 2018)

AC93 said:


>


Thanks man. This definitely helps me to understand but I still hate the fact that we’re being policed on when we’re able to go somewhere we bought what was advertised as an anytime pass.


----------



## Stevenathas (Feb 7, 2018)

lab49232 said:


> You're absolutely not being too concerned but you also can't really expect anything else. It's going to be the norm at most resorts this year. Also I was under the impression most Ikon resorts did not require reservations yet? Did they finally announce a change?
> 
> But here's the truth, this season is going to be rough. There will be days you want to ride but likely wont be able to. Without resorts announcing how much they need to limit capacity there's no way to really know how hard getting reservations will be. However last season daily visitors to resorts were roughly 70% season pass holders on average. That means if you don't have a season pass you're HIGHLY unlikely to be able to ride, and if they need to cut traffic down by more than 25% per day then you will absolutely have to fight people to even be able to make a reservation.


Yeah, we just got the email today from Ikon. Here’s the link:



https://www.ikonpass.com/en/reservations?utm_source=IBM&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=IK_2021-FAL-NEWS-SeptIkonPassIkonBaseIkonPlus_IK-2021PH-IkonPass-IkonBasePass-IkonBasePlusPass_NoFrench%20(1)&utm_content=ReservationLinkText&eml-publisher=Strategie&eml-name=IK_2021-FAL-NEWS-SeptIkonPassIkonBaseIkonPlus_IK-2021PH-IkonPass-IkonBasePass-IkonBasePlusPass_NoFrench%20(1)&uid=&eurl=ReservationLinkText&spMailingID=6066026&spUserID=MjcyMTI3ODIzMDE0S0&spJobID=1101030609&spReportId=MTEwMTAzMDYwOQS2



I feel like some people are just going to reserve “just in case they want to ride” and might not even show and waste spots. Hopefully their software isn’t able to consider the reservations and we can just slip through the cracks.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Based on Seymour's and Whistler's emails, the gates basically won't recognize your pass if you haven't reserved.

And Seymour came right out and said that they'd 'deal' with people who abuse the reservation system with constant no-shows.


----------



## Stevenathas (Feb 7, 2018)

Donutz said:


> Based on Seymour's and Whistler's emails, the gates basically won't recognize your pass if you haven't reserved.
> 
> And Seymour came right out and said that they'd 'deal' with people who abuse the reservation system with constant no-shows.


I feel bad for the locals. They’ve had it so amazing- it’s probably going to suck most for them.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Stevenathas said:


> I feel bad for the locals. They’ve had it so amazing- it’s probably going to suck most for them.


I'm not so sure. For Seymour, for instance, the reservation system is only on weekends. Weekdays, Seymour has never been busy, except maybe when there's a big dump and everyone gets the 24-hour flu. Grouse and Cypress are probably more or less the same. The big problem in the lower mainland with boarding during the week isn't the mountain--it's GETTING TO the mountain through what we laughingly refer to as our highway system. More like a two-lane parking lot. 😡 

Whistler's another thing entirely. I'm probably being polyannish, but I think a huge percentage of Whistler's winter traffic is international (including American visitors). With international travel on hold, I don't think even the number of locals looking for something local to do is going to make up for it. It is possible that Whistler winter will be like bike park summer -- just not as busy as usual.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh if you don't like it don't use your pass roll it over to next season and take the year off. I equate this to being like golf with tee times, sure it's not as good as rolling out of bed checking my snow reports then deciding which resort I go to, but at the end of the day just means I'm watching the weather a bit more and trying to pinpoint which resort will get snow. Could be worse, we could not have the privilege of snowboarding during a pandemic and be stuck at home.


----------



## Stevenathas (Feb 7, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Eh if you don't like it don't use your pass roll it over to next season and take the year off. I equate this to being like golf with tee times, sure it's not as good as rolling out of bed checking my snow reports then deciding which resort I go to, but at the end of the day just means I'm watching the weather a bit more and trying to pinpoint which resort will get snow. Could be worse, we could not have the privilege of snowboarding during a pandemic and be stuck at home.


pssssssh you can take the year off! Lol

I totally get your perspective though. First world problems. Just the thought of not being able to ride just sucks considering how the season ended last year.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I loved how the season ended. Deer Valley was completely ghost town and I was able to split board there whenever I wanted.


----------



## Stevenathas (Feb 7, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> I loved how the season ended. Deer Valley was completely ghost town and I was able to split board there whenever I wanted.


Everywhere in Cali shut down right when the best snow storm of the year came through in mid March. We were at Bear on the weekend they shut it down- we woke up to get ready to hit the hill and they dropped the bomb. I’m traumatized..


----------



## KeyserSoza (Jul 31, 2020)

I pulled the trigger on the Epic pass. Just didn't feel right to let the credit go to waste... I'm not that concerned about the reservation system. If you work it right it could end up being ok. I'm more worried that the larger resorts might not have enough staff to open everything. I know a lot of the resorts in CO rely on international kids who will probably be in short supply this year.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

KeyserSoza said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Epic pass. Just didn't feel right to let the credit go to waste... I'm not that concerned about the reservation system. If you work it right it could end up being ok. I'm more worried that the larger resorts might not have enough staff to open everything. I know a lot of the resorts in CO rely on international kids who will probably be in short supply this year.


Actually they don't, Vail/Beaver Creek have the largest percentage of them in the Vail Corporation, but overall as a company J1's make up less than 5% of their seasonal work force. 

People forget that 6 years ago the rules on hiring J1's changed and everyone freaked out then saying there wouldn't be enough staff for the resorts, there was, things operated as normal, we all shredded, and the dumb kids that took the jobs Vail sold them as living the ski bum lifestyle cried. 

The bigger issue is housing in general right now. All the tech pros, stock brokers, etc. who work from home have sucked up housing. A lot of medium term locals have jumped ship in Summit cause they didn't get their leases renewed and the landlord jacked the rent 200% and these people paid it. Saw an apartment half the size of mine so roughly 600 square feet, one bath, no parking, and in a shit neighborhood rent for 3400 the other day. I'm sitting here laughing cause that mid January freeze is going to kill all these dumb fucks.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Not all ikon resorts require reservations for pass holders. It depends on the actual resort.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Do you have a guaranteed refund, if they have to close the resorts. Due to covid?


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Taking this season off.
I'm not dealing with all the bs

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Stevenathas said:


> Yeah, we just got the email today from Ikon. Here’s the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they will put a few week reservation limit so you cannot reserve more than a few weeks out? As an out of stater person who has to fly each place and gets about 30 days in a year, this does make it more difficult. I will have to pick out my weekend travels far more early this year. And I will reserve them when they become available.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Vail Resorts only sees 4% drop in season pass sales for upcoming season (NYSE:MTN) | Seeking Alpha


Vail Resorts (NYSE:MTN) provides a crucial update on season pass sales alongside its FQ4 earnings report.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Jkb818 said:


> Vail Resorts only sees 4% drop in season pass sales for upcoming season (NYSE:MTN) | Seeking Alpha
> 
> 
> Vail Resorts (NYSE:MTN) provides a crucial update on season pass sales alongside its FQ4 earnings report.
> ...


I believe this may have been expected and predicted by one or two of us on this forum..... But good to see actual numbers, even if they're terrifying. Those number will be pretty consistent across the board and higher actually at smaller resorts.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I live in park city and normally this time of year it’s dead. instead things are still busy and booming here. probably a sign of how crazy winter will be.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Stevenathas said:


> Does anyone else find this to be absolute bullsh*t!! What’s the use of buying an “unlimited pass” if I have limitations on when I can use it?! I’m all for limiting the persons allowed on the mountain for safety but why doesn’t that just mean that they limit the sales of their Ikon passes, or limit the amount of lift ticket sales?
> 
> So does this mean if I don’t reserve my spot, there’s a chance I won’t be able to use my pass? How will they even know that I didn’t reserve a spot when I go to the lift?
> 
> ...


I get it. I wake up, I see snow on the ground, I call in sick.... Oh well, this year we're just going to have to plan our days. Kinda sucks, but it's either that or hang up the board for the season.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Jimi7 said:


> I get it. I wake up, I see snow on the ground, I call in sick.... Oh well, this year we're just going to have to plan our days. Kinda sucks, but it's either that or hang up the board for the season.


You think it will be that easy to just make reservations? When we did reservations at the end of last season. My plans were "log in to site and spam refresh the second reservations go live and take any day available." I scored zero reservations. 

Now I don't think it'll be that bad but I wouldn't expect to just be able to go and place reservations for any days you want. Especially when season pass sales are up 20% but yet available capacity is being greatly reduced.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> You think it will be that easy to just make reservations? When we did reservations at the end of last season. My plans were "log in to site and spam refresh the second reservations go live and take any day available." I scored zero reservations.
> 
> Now I don't think it'll be that bad but I wouldn't expect to just be able to go and place reservations for any days you want. Especially when season pass sales are up 20% but yet available capacity is being greatly reduced.


I think weekdays might be easy but weekends will be a bitch.


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

Jkb818 said:


> I think weekdays might be easy but weekends will be a bitch.


I have the same gut feeling.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

And weekend/holiday pow days? Good luck!


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> You think it will be that easy to just make reservations? When we did reservations at the end of last season. My plans were "log in to site and spam refresh the second reservations go live and take any day available." I scored zero reservations.
> 
> Now I don't think it'll be that bad but I wouldn't expect to just be able to go and place reservations for any days you want. Especially when season pass sales are up 20% but yet available capacity is being greatly reduced.


I think you'll probably have to reserve well in advance, which blows chunks. I don't know how it'll work, I just recently got back into snowboarding. When I was a "serious" boarder, I'd have passes to 5-6 mountains and just pick whichever one had the best conditions and pretty go anytime I felt like it. Now it's becoming a bigger and bigger chore even without this reservation BS.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Jimi7 said:


> I think you'll probably have to reserve well in advance, which blows chunks. I don't know how it'll work, I just recently got back into snowboarding. When I was a "serious" boarder, I'd have passes to 5-6 mountains and just pick whichever one had the best conditions and pretty go anytime I felt like it. Now it's becoming a bigger and bigger chore even without this reservation BS.


Yeah I live 15 minutes from the mtn and it’s still a challenge to go. I moved this close to the mountain because I knew with little kids it was the only way to make this still work in my life


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

That's commitment. I'd stepped away from the sport as traffic and crowds were getting worse and worse and I was spoiled by a lifestyle of going where ever I wanted when ever I wanted. When you go exclusively on weekday powder days only, it gets tough to go up when you know the conditions aren't great and the crowds will suck. Plus when in you're in late 30s early 40s you no longer measure seasons by "what did I learn this year, what did I improve this year" and it becomes "what can't I do that I used to be able to do, what skills are slipping..." Now it's the kids dragging me back up to the mountains to teach them. The time away from the sport has made me really appreciate it more.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah weekdays are when I go for me. Weekends are with the kids. Backcountry is when I have more time to work with and things line up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I wouldn't look at it like what am I losing every season, but more along the lines of what am I perfecting. My days of hitting 40 foot jumps are just over, I have no cartilage in my knees so that doesn't make sense for me anymore, plus as I creep closer to 40 the whole riding 150 plus days a year really destroys me. So the way I look at it is what am I perfecting in my riding, is it understanding the nuances of various ways to engage a carve? How to lap pow and get the most out of a lap while diminishing the impact I take on my body? When I am in the park is it making use of more low impact tricks that have a higher reward with less risk? I think if anything I've taken it back to basics the last few years and I've had more fun doing it. 

Now going to the reservation thing, I think those numbers draw attention to sales figures, but that doesn't equate to actual day to day usage. If you and your family would typically just get a 5 pack of tickets and maybe you would use them at Christmas or Spring Break, now you bought a season pass to lock in that one vacation you're going to go on. These aren't people that are going to show up some random Thursday in February. I know with Breck that during peak holidays like X mas and New Year as well as MLK weekend there's more day ticket/group tickets than season pass holders. Now those tickets just don't exist, so if you want to go, you had to buy a pass. OK, well those people would still be there at the same time, but they're not day ticket holders. Or better yet Lil Timmy and Dad like to shred but Suzie and Mom don't care, so now instead of 4 people from the family only 2 are on the hill while the girls are at the spa or whatever it is. 

Then you have to look at lodging reservations which is something most people aren't considering. Summit County so Breck, Keystone and we'll lump some of Vail and Beaver Creek in this as well are only at a 25% allowance of rooms. We were supposed to move into the next phase of reopening, but we had a spike in cases from Labor Day weekend, so this is postponing that for possibly as long as 8 weeks till the numbers come down. If that's the case that puts it at Thanksgiving when it would go up to 50% allowance of hotels, but that also poses the would we see a spike again from Thanksgiving thus delaying that allowance for another 2 to 4 weeks, or X mas/ New Years. If that happens then once again lines will be less because people weren't able to travel and stay locally. Now I know this is more a hypothetical Black Swan principal but it's still something to take into account and it definitely doesn't represent the vast majority of the 25 plus resorts Vail operates. But it's something to consider. 

Now lets say we do go tot he 50% occupancy allowance, even then 50% for us would put us around 40 to 50k people for the county vs the typical 100k we have. Now if that's broken up among the 5 resorts that's going to decrease total volume of people. Plus how many people have seen the reservation thing and just said "oh fuck this?" I know a few. Not saying this number is substantive, but it's there. Then there's the people that have switched from Epic to either IKON or even just said fuck it and went to a smaller resort that is allowing their pass holder preference without reservation (A Basin comes to mind no reservation for their pass holders just IKON and Mountain Collective). How big is that number?

In theory I think the big trouble holidays will be 23rd of December through 2nd of January (why anyone would go is beyond me), the first 2 days of Presidents and MLK weekend, spring break will be different as it seems a lot of places aren't doing the group deals for the college kids so expecting less people right there, and other than those holidays what stands out as being a big draw? The town is still saying they want to do Ullrfest here, but no concert, no parade, no shot ski, what the hell is the draw then? Nothing. 

One other black swan I want to talk about is the proliferation of work from home people that have sucked up all housing they can. We had our best ever sales for houses, Airbnb's are rented long term, locals that used to rent to locals jacked their prices sometimes up 500% for these tech bros and Wall Street types. OK well if there's less housing in general and they took short term units off the market that's less potential for a family of 4 to travel or that group of ski buddies that want to get away. 

I'm not saying any of this stuff is finite and there's definite holes to the logic as well as a ton of anecdotal evidence, but I think for the most part those of us that are serious about shredding will get to ride, those that aren't well perhaps this is the year you clock 10,000 miles on your Peloton.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Just wanna say @BurtonAvenger you are good dude. Love what you do for this hobby of ours. If you are ever at Park City it would be an honor to shred with ya. 🤟🏻


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I wouldn't look at it like what am I losing every season, but more along the lines of what am I perfecting. My days of hitting 40 foot jumps are just over, I have no cartilage in my knees so that doesn't make sense for me anymore, plus as I creep closer to 40 the whole riding 150 plus days a year really destroys me. So the way I look at it is what am I perfecting in my riding, is it understanding the nuances of various ways to engage a carve? How to lap pow and get the most out of a lap while diminishing the impact I take on my body? When I am in the park is it making use of more low impact tricks that have a higher reward with less risk? I think if anything I've taken it back to basics the last few years and I've had more fun doing it.
> 
> Now going to the reservation thing, I think those numbers draw attention to sales figures, but that doesn't equate to actual day to day usage. If you and your family would typically just get a 5 pack of tickets and maybe you would use them at Christmas or Spring Break, now you bought a season pass to lock in that one vacation you're going to go on. These aren't people that are going to show up some random Thursday in February. I know with Breck that during peak holidays like X mas and New Year as well as MLK weekend there's more day ticket/group tickets than season pass holders. Now those tickets just don't exist, so if you want to go, you had to buy a pass. OK, well those people would still be there at the same time, but they're not day ticket holders. Or better yet Lil Timmy and Dad like to shred but Suzie and Mom don't care, so now instead of 4 people from the family only 2 are on the hill while the girls are at the spa or whatever it is.
> 
> ...


All interesting points but also partially missing some key information

For reservations, pass sales actually increased BEFORE the reservation announcement. This means that the increase in pass sales reported are not families buying a pass suddenly to ensure they get their vacation. Those pass sales are what were are going to see today and going forward. Having spoken to a number of people in the front office of resorts this is why some of themhave suddenly stopped season pass sales. The already increased demand coupled with the news that it was going to almost be a requirement to have a pass to ride was set to create a massively unsustainable demand.

The limited hotel capacity will help to reduce out of towners on hill absolutely. But it will also limit people who bought a pass from being able to secure their weekend condo for trips. Sure that's great news for someone living next to a large resort, but for those who rely on housing this means their season pass will now still be harder yet to use. That should be a terrifying bit of information for IKON and Epic pass buyers who purchase those passes so they can visit a multitude of different resorts, which greatly drives down the value of the pass, and yet we're still seeing a massive increase in their sales.

And now for the biggest part. Without the ability to travel and book lodging we have people unable to travel to mega resorts capable of sustaining huge crowds. This means a dramatic increase of people riding locally at places not built to deal with that kind of volume. 

Again this isn't a negative of resorts, they have no choice. It is a bit of an attack on the lack of clarity and information IKON and Epic are doing by just telling everyone to "buy buy buy" and not worry about a thing. And it's meant to just be open and honest about the situation. Even the most serious rider is going to likely get less days an have to compromise on the fewer days they do get. Smaller local resorts are likely to struggle with the increased demand. A season pass is a large expenditure and it's important to be open and honest with people about what all to actually expect to have to deal with if they choose to do so.Epic and IKON and the like going "you have nothing to worry about just buy the pass" is ridiculous.


----------



## Buzzdog (Jan 14, 2019)

I’ll probably get a snowmobile to get me and my new Powder division ST and Archetype to the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Some interesting insight into business forecast for my area Park City projections point toward an economic drubbing during ski season


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Jkb818 said:


> Some interesting insight into business forecast for my area Park City projections point toward an economic drubbing during ski season


I may be wrong but before I decide, what's the nature of business there currently? What capacity are bar's restaurants and the such open? What industries are still closed?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I’m not sure what capacity they are allowed to run out currently. I know the availability for sitting has been severely impacted just because of the spacing required for tables. So many of the restaurants were having people eat outside to help with that while the weather was nice.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Jkb818 said:


> I’m not sure what capacity they are allowed to run out currently. I know the availability for sitting has been severely impacted just because of the spacing required for tables. So many of the restaurants were having people eat outside to help with that while the weather was nice.


Right, my guess is things like movie theaters and concert venues are all completely closed. Restaurants and bars are likely operating at less than 50%, and even more reduced when outdoor seating becomes more difficult in winter. 

In other words, no duh sales tax revenue will be down 50%! If you only have 50% of the economy open you lose the other 50% based on capacity alone, not demand. The authors claim that "this means they think tourism will drop" is a pretty stupid statement. If you can't even operate at 50% do to restrictions THATS what drops sales tax by 50%, it has nothing to do with tourism. Not saying tourism won't drop,I think ong distance travel will be down, but brilliant deduction by the author, if you cant open you lose money!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

As of today, here's the situation for VT. Basically anyone that isn't green can't go to VT without a 2 week quarantine. If you have a reservation and your county is not green it will get cancelled on the day of check in. And this is pre "second wave." If you are one of the whopping 600k people who live in VT it'll be a great year though. NH/ME people have their own hills, and the NY/MA green places have no people living there.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

f00bar said:


> As of today, here's the situation for VT. Basically anyone that isn't green can't go to VT without a 2 week quarantine. If you have a reservation and your county is not green it will get cancelled on the day of check in. And this is pre "second wave." If you are one of the whopping 600k people who live in VT it'll be a great year though. NH/ME people have their own hills, and the NY/MA green places have no people living there.
> 
> View attachment 154962


Over the summer there was 0 enforcement of this map. I made multiple trips in and out of VT this summer while shopping for a place. Unless hotel owners are cancelling reservations on their own on their own its not happening. (and how would they really? I imagine people will just lie about where they're from) However, I'm hoping it plays out the way you say.

Its amazing how much it actually costs to pursue this sport and I realized if I took my lodging/transportation/lift ticket funds I was halfway to a down payment on a grass shack nailed to a pinewood floor. So I'm cautiously optimistic that this could actually result in more days with less lines...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

f00bar said:


> As of today, here's the situation for VT. Basically anyone that isn't green can't go to VT without a 2 week quarantine. If you have a reservation and your county is not green it will get cancelled on the day of check in. And this is pre "second wave." If you are one of the whopping 600k people who live in VT it'll be a great year though. NH/ME people have their own hills, and the NY/MA green places have no people living there.
> 
> View attachment 154962


Ya except they don't have a penalty for violating this. Literally not even a tiny fine. It's literally not even a civil offense. Vermont would need a full on travel ban to enforce this at which point you're in basically a need to shut down scenario.

I do find it interesting everyones like "well if there's a second wave then these people cant come and those can't and that leaves it to us" for two reasons
1: What Second wave? When did the first wave get over? We didn't fix anything or slow it down, we just got bored with taking it seriously and finally started to end some of the hyperbolic fears.
2: People think if we get some new mass increase in cases resorts will be open still?????


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

^^and there it is...


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

yeah we are def still living in the 1st wave. other countries truly got their numbers down to a trickle and can say things like a second wave. not us.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

We're not having waves we're just fucking dealing with the tsunami of this shit.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> We're not having waves we're just fucking dealing with the tsunami of this shit.


I disagree. The numbers in the northeast clearly show a second wave. Now you can try to split hairs as to whether it's mutated enough to meet an epidemiologist's definition but in Mass we went from over 3k cases a day in May to the low hundreds a month ago, which is now ticking back up again. Look at the graphs, guess what it looks like, a new wave of cases. This is a big ass country, just because the first wave is still going strong 1000 miles away doesn't mean a second can't start. I really don't get why waves seem to be a trigger point for people. Was simply try to say that the future isn't looking bright.

But the whole point is it doesn't matter what rules your resorts and passes put on, the odds seem to be increasing daily that the states are just going to pull the plug on the whole show anyway. At least in the Northeast.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

f00bar said:


> I disagree. The numbers in the northeast clearly show a second wave. Now you can try to split hairs as to whether it's mutated enough to meet an epidemiologist's definition but in Mass we went from over 3k cases a day in May to the low hundreds a month ago, which is now ticking back up again. Look at the graphs, guess what it looks like, a new wave of cases. This is a big ass country, just because the first wave is still going strong 1000 miles away doesn't mean a second can't start. I really don't get why waves seem to be a trigger point for people. Was simply try to say that the future isn't looking bright.
> 
> But the whole point is it doesn't matter what rules your resorts and passes put on, the odds seem to be increasing daily that the states are just going to pull the plug on the whole show anyway. At least in the Northeast.


Yeah I mean what we call this shit show is irrelevant...we are not doing well and it’s not even winter yet


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

f00bar said:


> I disagree. The numbers in the northeast clearly show a second wave. Now you can try to split hairs as to whether it's mutated enough to meet an epidemiologist's definition but in Mass we went from over 3k cases a day in May to the low hundreds a month ago, which is now ticking back up again. Look at the graphs, guess what it looks like, a new wave of cases. This is a big ass country, just because the first wave is still going strong 1000 miles away doesn't mean a second can't start. I really don't get why waves seem to be a trigger point for people. Was simply try to say that the future isn't looking bright.
> 
> But the whole point is it doesn't matter what rules your resorts and passes put on, the odds seem to be increasing daily that the states are just going to pull the plug on the whole show anyway. At least in the Northeast.


This was the first thing I read today. Today I will be depressed.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

My depression was when I went to look at getting my pass today despite Covid concerns and see Mt Hood Meadows raised the cost of thir pass *30% *IN A COVID YEAR AFTER closing down early last year!!!!!!


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> My depression was when I went to look at getting my pass today despite Covid concerns and see Mt Hood Meadows raised the cost of thir pass *30% *IN A COVID YEAR AFTER closing down early last year!!!!!!


Damn!!!


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

What does everyone think about the Ikon pass assurance? Give me why you pick the All destination vs the Single destination? It seems like a gamble and they are trying to money grab.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

phillyphan said:


> What does everyone think about the Ikon pass assurance? Give me why you pick the All destination vs the Single destination? It seems like a gamble and they are trying to money grab.


 All destination: You live in an area that has more than one resort in a fairly close proximity separated by county/state borders so you can potentially travel to one of them if something happens. 

Single Destination: You're literally going to that one resort for your vacation and that's it. Or you live in an area where that is the only resort.


----------

